# Aire acondicionado sin termostato



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 11, 2012)

Buen día, tenemos un aire acondicionado instalado en un túnel de secado , sólo enfriador sin calentador.

http://www.carriercca.com/pdf/products_pdf/PAJ3.pdf

Actualmente está controlado por un termostato programable Totalline.

http://www.totaline.com/dl/570-210.pdf

Sin embargo no nos interesa que haya control, necesitamos que esté siempre encendido, enfriando siempre todo lo que pueda.

Mi duda es cómo quito el controlador o termostato programable? En el aire acondicionado que voltaje debo aplicar a cada color de cables o bien cuáles puente con cuáles.

Gracias y un saludo


----------



## radni (Jun 11, 2012)

La solucion fácil es retirá el sensor de temperatura que se encuentra sobre el evaporador (generalmente en la parte superior) y sacalo de la corriente de aire frio, de esta manera te queda el equipo original y cumple la que vos querés.
Pero ojo estos equipos no estan diseñados para funcionar en forma continua así que tené en cuenta esto.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 11, 2012)

Gracias, el sensor está dentro del termostato programable, pero ese es el que quiero quitar, este termostato internamente envía voltajes a los cables del aire acondicionado, pero no se cuánto voltaje, a qué cable? cuáles une con cuáles?

http://www.prothermostats.com/artic...information---heat-pump-and-multistage/?id=10

Gracias


----------



## fernandob (Jun 11, 2012)

hola, tenes varias formas, pero lo primero es estudiar el termostato sin toquetearlo sin saber.

estas seguro que manda por los cables niveles de tension ??
por que eso suele ser propenso a errores, lo usual es que mande a travez de un pequeño rele o un transistor una señal on off.

por eso seria inteeresante que revises el termostato con cuidado a ver si encontras una "salida".

por que no pones fotos de la placa ???? 
tradujiste el manual ?? a ver si tenes esa opcion .


y sino .como uuultima opcion : 
miras en la placa a ver donde esta el sensor y le pones al lado una resistencia calefactora, que tome energia de otro lado, no de las pilas, para no agotarlas.
asi engañas al termostato haciendolo detectar calor siempre .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 11, 2012)

Ahí dice que el termostato funciona con 24 V .

Buscá los reles-contactores que ponen en marcha , al compresor , a los ventiladores , etc


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 12, 2012)

Gracias, respondo entre líneas.



fernandob dijo:


> estas seguro que manda por los cables niveles de tension ??
> 
> *No, no estoy seguro, el equipo ya no lo tengo aquí conmigo, pero antes de enviarlo traté de sacar la lógica de los voltajes y cuando algo se activaba no veía que cambiara como de 0 a 24 en los cables, siempre había tensión y si acaso cambiaba era poco, cuánto no recuerdo, por eso no comprendí al lógica.*
> 
> ...





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ahí dice que el termostato funciona con 24 V .
> 
> Buscá los reles-contactores que ponen en marcha , al compresor , a los ventiladores , etc



Gracias, el termostato solo incluye 1 relé, puede ser para el compresor o para el ventilador, suena sencillo, sólo que para cuál de los 2 será el relé, ambos encienden al mismo tiempo.

https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-...SI/AAAAAAAAWJQ/0UZhbJEq0pk/s1024/IMAG0353.jpg

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...kI/AAAAAAAAWJY/lm2Odvdi3PE/s1024/IMAG0354.jpg

https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-...BI/AAAAAAAAWJo/8kMe_gOfYl8/s1024/IMAG0358.jpg

https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-OIk8jAGoKdw/T9dQOKnUtQI/AAAAAAAAWJw/DDTKCnQv57Y/s720/IMAG0355.jpg


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 12, 2012)

Te comento , yo reparaba deshidratadoras de aire industriales Sullair , y si bien son muuuuy parecidas a un aire acondicionado , por algún motivo un aire cuesta 1000 dolares y una deshidratadora 15000 dólares.

Antes , *basicamente solo tenian una llave térmica que encendia motocompresor + ventiladores*. Era todo.

Otra de las cosas a tener en cuenta es que algunas deshidratadoras permiten volver a entibiar el aire , para no deshidratar con aire "helado" . El radiador condensador ocupa una parte que toma aire de "afuera" , refrigera la unidad y vuelve afuera , y otra parte por la que le circula el aire ya deshidratado y entibiarlo antes de mandarlo al proceso. Y eso se hace o no , solo cambiando unas chapas-conductos de lugar.



EinSoldiatGott dijo:


> Gracias, el termostato solo incluye 1 relé, puede ser para el compresor o para el ventilador, suena sencillo, sólo que para cuál de los 2 será el relé, ambos encienden al mismo tiempo.


 
Eso te estoy diciendo , motocompresor-bocha y ventiladores funciona todo junto , ponele una llavecita en paralelo con los contactos del relé y probá !

Saludos !


----------



## solaris8 (Jun 12, 2012)

*EinSoldiatGott*
 la info que pusiste al principio es el que tenes, en servicio? 
de ser asi, podes anular el termostato, porque trabaja igual a los antiguos con termometro mecanico.
como dijo dosmetros, una llavecita on off, o una termica directo al fan y el compresor
ahora mi duda es que porque lo quieren funcionando continuamente, no tienes algun parametro???

creo que seria algo asi.....


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 13, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Te comento , yo reparaba deshidratadoras de aire industriales Sullair , y si bien son muuuuy parecidas a un aire acondicionado , por algún motivo un aire cuesta 1000 dolares y una deshidratadora 15000 dólares.
> 
> Antes , *basicamente solo tenian una llave térmica que encendia motocompresor + ventiladores*. Era todo.
> 
> ...



Gracias, voy a checarlo y tendrá que ser en campo ahí mismo tendré que experimentar, el relé que te menciono que está en el termostato, es pequeñito de los de bobina de 5v, ahí s eve en la imagen, quizá sea sólo el de mando para alguno grande que no he visto en el enfriador


----------



## J2C (Jun 13, 2012)

EinSoldiatGott

Ese rele es el mando de la bobina *CC* del Contactor que maneja al Compresor y el Fan Exterior del Motor. 


Según página 12/16 del archivo PA33.pdf de tu post *#1*:

Para que funcione continuamente el *COMP* (Compresor) y el *OFM* (Fan Exterior del Motor) debes unir los cables *RED* (Rojo) y *YEL* (Amarillo).



La única duda que me queda es si es necesario ajustar la velocidad del *IFM* (Fan Interno) que es el aire frio (en este caso) inyectado a tu tunel de secado.
Dicha velocidad se ajusta con los cables *GRN* (Verde) y *WHT*/*W2* (Blanco) supongo que a través del Termostato Totaline los debe conectar al *RED* (Rojo). Previamente como indica la Nota4 debería estar predispuesta la bornera de velocidades.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## aquileslor (Jun 13, 2012)

Como alguien te dijo antes esos equipos no pueden funcionar continuamente. A mi se me quemó una heladera porque el termostato no paraba y no me dí cuenta. El motocompresor debe tener algún tiempo de parada para que se enfríe.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 13, 2012)

Aquileslor , un aire acondicionado cuesta 1000 dólares y una unidad deshidratadora industrial de aire costará unos 15000 dólares . . .  con que dure un año ya está pago.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 14, 2012)

el asunto seria sacarle el jugo a ese aire:

unidad exterior siempre limpia, hasta compresor mejor refrigerado.
cada tanto una limpieza .

y lo unico extra que se puede estropear es la placa electronica de control, que esa en seguida vuela para la aplicacion que le estan dando , y asi duraria mas, diria hasta que la bocha se gaste por desgaste mecanico .

o me equivoco ??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 14, 2012)

Si Fernandob , yo le prestaría *especial atención* a colocarle un presostato de baja. Se puede adosar al pico-válvula de carga exteriormente y sin modificar nada.

Explico , los viejos compresores a pistón (del doble de consumo eléctrico) eran mucho más nobles que los más actuales rotativos , tienen el grave problema que si trabajan sin gas se recalientan , se cocina el aceite y se hace jalea-chocolate .

Y he visto que los modernos Split traen molestas protecciones hasta para cuando se para un mosquito arriba del control remoto , pero no tienen protección por falta de gas.

Los dejan andando sin gas y chau compresor. El tema es que parte del ciclo frigorífico "sobrante" termina evaporando en la bocha y la refrigera , falta algo de gas y eso no ocurre .

Saludos !


----------



## fredd2 (Jun 15, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si Fernandob , yo le prestaría *especial atención* a colocarle un presostato de baja. Se puede adosar al pico-válvula de carga exteriormente y sin modificar nada.
> 
> Explico , los viejos compresores a pistón (del doble de consumo eléctrico) eran mucho más nobles que los más actuales rotativos , tienen el grave problema que si trabajan sin gas se recalientan , se cocina el aceite y se hace jalea-chocolate .
> 
> ...



Se "supone" que tiene un termistor en la serpentina del evaporador que cuando el equipo no enfria por X motivo te para todo (falta de gas, falla en el compresor o lo que fuese), pero no todos lo traen.Lo peor de eso es que el usuario puede resetearlo con solo desenchufar el equipo...por eso nada (como bien decis en post antenerior) nada mejor que presostatos de repocicion manual y escondido en la condensadora


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 15, 2012)

Ummmmm , es más común el termistor en la alta por falta de ventilador , o en la baja para que no se congele. Te lo digo porque estoy cansado de verlos funcionando sin gas.

Hay unos mini presostatos sin calibración y de reset automático que vienen específicamente para ésto. Una joyita.

Saludos !


----------



## fredd2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Si, los hay, lo que pasa que no todos lo tienen, cuestion de abaratar costos.Tienen mas chiches esteticos que funcionales, hay de todo en los equipos individuales, sin ir mas lejos carrier saco un equipo de 5500 frio calor que las serpentinas eran de un 4500...para ponerlo en calefaccion habia que sacarle gas por que el condensador se quedaba chico y saltaba la proteccion.
Lo que tiene de malo los presostatos automaticos es que a veces te quedan parando y arrancando, por eso me gustan mas los de repocicion manual o los que les regulas el diferencial.
Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 15, 2012)

Si , es cierto lo que decís , pero tienen la ventaja de lo pequeños y la sencilléz , y evitan que el compresor se cocine :enfadado:


----------

